# Wolves sign Sasha Pavlovic



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> The Minnesota Timberwolves have signed free-agent guard/forward Sasha Pavlovic, the team announced today.
> 
> Pavlovic, a 6-foot-8 wing from Serbia, has appeared in 381 games (127 starts) over his six-year career, averaging 5.8 points, 1.9 rebounds and 1.0 assists per game. His best statistical season came in 2006-07, when he averaged 9.0 points per game while shooting 45.3 percent from the field and 40.5 percent from the free-throw line. Pavlovic has helped the Cavaliers reach the postseason in each of the past four years, including a playoff run to the NBA Finals in 2007 in which he averaged 9.2 points per game during the postseason.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I swear Pavlovic used to play some Point Guard.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

> ...and 40.5 percent from the free-throw line.


----------

